# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  4. Berufswunsch: rztin

## beatrice

Hallo!

Ich habe in meinem jungen Leben (37, ledig, keine Kinder) bereits 3 Berufe erlernt und noch immer habe ich den Wunsch, Medizin zu studieren. Als Augenoptikerin, Diplom-Designerin (FH) sowie Lehrerin (I. und II. Staatsexamen/ GHR SI) sehe ich zwar kaum logische Grnde, die meinen Wunsch gegenber der ZVS begrnden knnten, aber dennoch mchte ich mich demnchst fr einen Studienplatz bewerben. 

Als Lehrerin stehe ich derzeit in einem Beamtenverhltnis auf Probe und ich merke, dass ich noch hungrig bin, einen 4. Beruf zu erlernen um mir meinen Herzenswunsch zu erfllen, den ich seit vielen Jahren mit mir trage. Mich schrecken hoher Arbeitseinsatz und geringe Entlohnung nicht vor neuen Herausforderungen ab, denn als Lehrerin erlebe ich tglich und am Wochenende die Schattenseiten der Brokratie obwohl jetzt Sommerferien sind.

Was die Noten betrifft:
Abitur: 1,7
Abschlussnote Berufsausbildung (Gesellenbrief/Augenoptikerin): 2,2
Abschlussnote FH-Diplom (Kommunikationsdesign): 1,9
I. und II. Staatsexamen (Lehramt GHR SI): 2.0

Ich htte lediglich die Option als Zweitstudierende einen Platz zu erhalten. Nun gilt es in Erfahrung zu bringen, wie gut die Chancen wren? Angesichts der Dauer des Studiums habe ich finanziell bereits vorgesorgt und ein Depot gebildet und kann als Lehrerin auch als Teilzeitkraft an Schulen ttig sein, falls die Reserven unangetastet bleiben sollen. Vielleicht gibt es hier ein paar Seelenverwandte, die etwas dazu beitragen knnen. Von meiner Umgebung erhalte ich zu meinen Absichten nur ein wirres Kopfschtteln, denn sowohl Familie als auch Kollegen sehen nur meinen Beamtenstatus und die angebliche Sicherheit im Job. Ob ich damit glcklich werde, sehe nur ich. 

Frage(n):
Ist das Medizinstudium zu schaffen oder unterschtzte ich eventuell die Anforderungen?

Gibt es eine Reihenfolge von Universitten, die Ihr mir empfehlen knnt (fr das Zweitstudium bzw. in meinem Fall fr das Drittstudium)? Ich bin ziemlich offen fr Ortswechsel. Welche Universitten sind nicht so beliebt?

Vielen Dank.

Herzliche Gre
Beatrice

----------


## Hawkeye

> Frage(n):
> Ist das Medizinstudium zu schaffen oder unterschtzte ich eventuell die Anforderungen?
> 
> Gibt es eine Reihenfolge von Universitten, die Ihr mir empfehlen knnt (fr das Zweitstudium bzw. in meinem Fall fr das Drittstudium)? Ich bin ziemlich offen fr Ortswechsel. Welche Universitten sind nicht so beliebt?


1. Zu schaffen ist das Studium theoretisch fr jeden! Der Arbeitsaufwand ist aber sehr hoch - ohne dich angreifen zu wollen: mit zunehmenden Alter lernt der Mensch langsamer (sollte dir als Lehrerin bekannt sein)

2. Mit der Quote fr Zweitstudium kenn ich mich nicht so aus, ist aber sehr gering, d.h. wenig Studienpltze fr Zweitstudiengnge.

3. Du bist Lehrerin und fast Beamte - bist du dir sicher, dass du das aufgeben willst und nochmal mindestens 6 Jahre zu studieren + Facharztweiterbildung?
Nach dem Studium bist du 43 - natrlich kein Alter, aber ich wrde dir empfehlen das nochmal intensiv zu berdenken.

Mein Post soll kein Angriff sein (wird leider hufig so gesehen...  :Frown: )

----------


## El medico

Bist du das auf dem Foto? ;D

----------


## Feuerblick

Sodele, ich habe den Beitrag mal in das Forum verschoben, in dem du sicher auch mehr Antworten bekommen drftest...

 Gru
 Feuerblick

----------


## Leggo1

> Mich schrecken hoher Arbeitseinsatz und geringe Entlohnung nicht vor neuen Herausforderungen ab........ die Schattenseiten der Brokratie


Auch mchte dich nicht entmutigen, zu tun, was dir wirlich lieb ist. Nur zwei Bemerkungen: mindestens 40% des Arztdaseins sind heute Brokratie, also davon bist du auch in der Medizin nicht geschtzt. und eine hohe Arbeitsbelastung bei geringer Entlohnung muss jedermann/-frau abschrecken, ansonsten dreht sich die Ausntzungsspirale ins Bodenlose...

----------


## flavour

Mh, cool, Beatrice hat nun hier ihren eigenen Newsletter-Thread.

Ursache fr Angstschwei war das hier aber eher nicht (wie kommst du da drauf?), eher mein mitternchtlicher Lacher.  :Blush:

----------


## dr.destiny

> Mh, cool, Beatrice hat nun hier ihren eigenen Newsletter-Thread.
> 
> Ursache fr Angstschwei war das hier aber eher nicht (wie kommst du da drauf?), eher mein mitternchtlicher Lacher.



Wer wei - ist Beatrice am Ende vielleicht "Dr.Sommer" aus der "Bravo"
( "nimm mich") ?

Oder Mrs. Chakka ( "Du kannst es schaffen, wenn Du  Dich von der
                            negativen Energie frei machst") ?

Oder vielleicht "ganz tief in sich " so normopathisch, da diese Dame viel-
leicht doch (!) des Geldes wegen ihrer Wege weiter geht...?


Ehrlich gesagt: die Fortsetzung dieser Selbstinszenierung amsiert mich
in zunehmendem Mae, denn Mrs. Tausendsassa springt wirklich ber
jedes Stckchen, da man ihr hinhlt  :schnarch...:  ...

Na und denn erst die Aussicht, demnchst die online - soap aus dem Sauerland mitzuverfolgen!

Ich kann's kaum erwarten, mehr von   ::-angel:  's Ergssen zu lesen.

----------


## beatrice

> Na und denn erst die Aussicht, demnchst die online - soap aus dem Sauerland mitzuverfolgen! Ich kann's kaum erwarten, mehr von 's Ergssen zu lesen.


Fr die Soap steht das Casting zwar noch nicht fest, aber als Produzentin und Hauptdarstellerin habe ich an folgende Besetzung gedacht:

Beatrice als Beatrice Schnhuber (Kunstlehrerin und die Seele der Schule)
El medico als El Spanio Nackido (Sportlehrer und Freund aller Duschen)
Funny als Funny Houseman (Hausmeister der Schule und Kumpel der Lehrer)
Flavour als Oberkommissar Habdich (Wachtmeister der Stadt Schmallenberg)

Und als Kontrastproramm zur heilen Welt:
Fyrion als Addi Melkschemel (Alkoholiker, enger Freund von Eugene)
Dr. Destiny als Eugene R. Indvieh" (Spargelbauer ohne Land)

Und weil Tiere im Fernsehen die Einschaltquote erhhen, bekommt Dr. Destiny eine Doppelrolle als Dorfziege, die einmal pro Folge was zu meckern hat.

Der Pilot startet, wenn die Ziege bereit ist.

Kamera luft. Ton luft. Beatrice, die Neue aus der Stadt, Klappe 01, Szene 01 ... Und ... Action ...! Stop! Wo ist die verdammte Ziege? Jetzt bringt mir sofort die Ziege ins Bild! In der Maske? Was hat die Ziege in der Maske zu suchen? So kann ich nicht drehen. Nein, so nicht! Wenn die Ziege nicht in einer Sekunde vor der Kamera steht, bernimmt Fyrion die Rolle. Kann Dr. Destiny nicht mal eine Ziege spielen? Was will er? Einen Arzt will er spielen? Ja, wo sind wir denn? Eine Ziege will ich! Mhhhh soll er machen! Sonst noch Wnsche? Er meckert doch auch immer am Set, warum denn jetzt nicht? Ah, es geht weiter. Die Ziege hat ihren Platz gefunden. Na denn, Film ab!

Damit wir wieder die Kurve zum Thema bekommen:

Wer soll den Landarzt spielen? 

-- Beatrice  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Daisy findet es gar nicht nett, dass hier so ber Meckerziegen hergezogen wird

----------


## dr.destiny

> Daisy findet es gar nicht nett, dass hier so ber Meckerziegen hergezogen wird


Warum? Mrs. Actress springt doch -wie gesagt -ber jedes Stckchen...


Fr Dich,liebe Daisy, hier nun die Fortsetzung der soap:

Am Set erscheint im Designer -Kittel Dr. Beatrice. Ihres Zeichens als
Pdagogin die "gute Seele der Schule" neben dem Diplom in Kommunika-
tionsdesign und der Optiker - Ausbildung. Auf der Rckseite des Kittels
steht "Abi 1987 - Note: 1,7" .

Hugo, der Regiesseur gibt erste Instruktionen:

"Beatrice, knnen Sie bitte fr die Kamera eine Anteversio vollziehen?
 Kamera, bitte die Sternallinie focussieren und dann etwas nach kaudal!"

B : "Oh, Hugo! Ich LIEBE einfach die Sterne. Kennst Du den kleinen
      Prinzen?"

Kameramann: " Entschuldigung, Beatrice! Aber wenn Sie jetzt den Thorax
                      nach lateral drehen, kann ich mit der Kamera nicht Ihre
                      mammae...!"

B: "Meine Mama ist die Beste (kicher)!"

Hugo: ""Aber nicht doch, B. Haben Sie nicht "Was soll ich unterm Kittel
          tragen" gelesen? 
          Dem Zuschauer kann man vor 20.00Uhr nicht Ihre Areolae zu-
          muten!""

B: "Arena...oh ja! Super, da habe ich neulich Britney Speras gesehen!"


Regieassistent: fixiert den Thorax von B. , damit endlich gedreht werden
                     kann. "...Spears!"

Patient: "Frau Doktor, Sie sind die schnste rztin, die mich je behandelt
            hat."

B: "Text...h...he Du da! Kleiner Assistent - was mu ich jetzt noch mal
     sagen?"

Aus dem Off: "Da will ich nicht widersprechen, kleiner Kassenpatient!
                   So ,los! Einmal freimachen, damit..."

B :" ...ich..h... in Sie horchen kann."

Regieassistenz: ""Nein Beatrice, es heit "Damit ich Sie ABhorchen kann!""


Patient: "Oh Frau Doktor, ich habe ein Problem!"

B: " Sie sind Toxiko..h...loge, nicht wahr?"


Patient: "hem...ich trinke gelegentlich gerne mal ein Bier!"

Regieassistent: ""Pssssst, Beatrice! Es heit "Toxikomane!""

B: "Oh, Wow - ich gehe auch immer zum Scharmanen (kicher)!"

Hugo: "Aus, Stop, Stop! Von Vorne!"

B: " Niemals zurckschauen - immer nach vorne gucken. Die negativen
      Vibrations hinter sich lassen. Na, Leute! Wie war ich gerade?"

Hugo: "Du warst gr..."

B: "...oartig, ja. Danke, ich wei! (kicher)!"

----------


## Isfahan

*ich kannte sandra/beatrice persoenlich. 
sie lebte zuletzt in marburg und studierte medizin.
ihre familie musste groes leid ertragen, als ihre
tochter an den folgen eines autounfalls starb. 

aus grnden der pietaet bitte ich den admin, 
den thread zu beenden. nur aus diesem grund 
habe ich mich hier registrieren lassen.

:isfahan*

----------

